# Update: Kobe Bryant: 30,000 Points Scored



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kobe is exactly 100 points shy of 30,000...will be only the fifth player in NBA history to accomplish the feat.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*

1. Kareem Abdul-Jabbar: 38,387
2. Karl Malone: 36,298
3. Michael Jordan: 32,292
4. Wilt Chamberlain: 31,419
______________________________

5. Kobe Bryant: 29,900


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*

If he was a real man he'd get it done tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*

I think he'll reach it on Wednesday against the Hornets. Incredible feat. The legend keeps growing.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*

So we're expecting Kobe to be sitting #3 all time when all is said and done I assume?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*



R-Star said:


> If he was a real man he'd get it done tonight.


:laugh:

The days of 81 against a bad Toronto team are far behind Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*



R-Star said:


> So we're expecting Kobe to be sitting #3 all time when all is said and done I assume?


It depends. If he really retires in two seasons, then yes. But I just don't think he'll retire in two years. Not when he's playing this well right now in his 17th season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*



R-Star said:


> So we're expecting Kobe to be sitting #3 all time when all is said and done I assume?


I would agree with this statement.

There was a time a few years ago that I thought he would be able to beat Kareem's record, but the drop-off in the last two years has been steep. He has basically spent half of 34 years in the NBA, and I don't care how conditioned you are, its going to catch up to you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*

I can't see him getting 6300 more points.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*



Ron said:


> I would agree with this statement.
> 
> There was a time a few years ago that I thought he would be able to beat Kareem's record, but the drop-off in the last two years has been steep. He has basically spent half of 34 years in the NBA, and I don't care how conditioned you are, its going to catch up to you.


Its pretty surprising how well hes held up. If you look at other straight out of highschoolers, you'd expect him to have fallen off a lot harder.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*



R-Star said:


> So we're expecting Kobe to be sitting #3 all time when all is said and done I assume?


Yeah unless he decides to continue playing beyond his current contract.



Ron said:


> I would agree with this statement.
> 
> There was a time a few years ago that I thought he would be able to beat Kareem's record, but the drop-off in the last two years has been *steep*. He has basically spent half of 34 years in the NBA, and I don't care how conditioned you are, its going to catch up to you.


Declining? Yes. Steep? No.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*



Cajon said:


> Yeah unless he decides to continue playing beyond his current contract.


Even if he plays beyond two more seasons I don't see him catching Karl either.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*



R-Star said:


> I can't see him getting 6300 more points.


20 x 82 x 4 = 6560

so he could but is he going to stick it out for 4 years and be satisfied with going from 25+ a game to 15+ and not being the man? would that even be good for the team?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*

He'll catch Jordan.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*

if he keeps doing what he's doing right now he will catch Jordan by just about the end of next year


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*



Ron said:


> Even if he plays beyond two more seasons I don't see him catching Karl either.


Depends really on how long he'll play. If he only plays a year then definitely no but if he plays 'til he's 40 then he has a legitimate chance at catching both Malone and the Cap even if he will average only 20 ppg.

The safest bet would still be him finishing 3rd though.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*

I think he'll get more than Jordan and be done with it. Kobe says he doesnt, but I always get the feeling he measures himself against Jordan's career.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*

3rd sounds realistic. I wouldn't say catching Kareem/Malone is impossible, but I don't think it's likely.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*

Watch Kobe drop 52 pts against the Rockets to hit 30k. llullz


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*



Cajon said:


> Watch Kobe drop 52 pts against the Rockets to hit 30k. llullz


:drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*

13 more pts.



Ron said:


> :drool:


llullz


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Countdown to 30,000 Begins Tonight*










lllllllulllllllz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's done it. Congrats to the Black Mamba on what is truly an incredible, incredible achievement. I hope they help him lead this team to victory tonight on a history day for Kobe and the Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## eazy8o5 (May 15, 2010)

Basel said:


>


2 centers
1 pf
2 sg

anyone know who the highest scorring pg and sf are?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Congrats, Kobe!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Congrats to Kobe. Amazing career. 

I don't think we ever knew how lucky we were when he, Vince and TMac were tearing the league apart.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

eazy8o5 said:


> 2 centers
> 1 pf
> 2 sg
> 
> anyone know who the highest scorring pg and sf are?


SF: Julius Erving
PG: Oscar Robertson

http://www.basketball-reference.com/leaders/pts_career.html


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Congrats to Kobe. Amazing career.
> 
> I don't think we ever knew how lucky we were when he, Vince and TMac were tearing the league apart.


...and Kobe was considered the third best out of that group for several years because he wasn't the first option.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

An amazing accomplishment sustained brillance is the hardest thing in athletics to maintain so many things derail a players chance at being a great player for a long time and for him to have been all about hoops hyper focused on the little things is amazing. To think Tmac and VC aren't even shells of their former selves basically finished Ai is gone and Kobe came through with these guys and is now elite amongst a whole other generation is truly amazing. 

Kobe is freakish really when you consider that Dwade with much less wear and tear is headed on the downside already in a natural progression when Kobe is mainting his ability its quite stunning. 

Kobe is one of the greatest to ever play the game without a doubt.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


>


Should of put Malone in a laker jersey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Props to Kobe. A really special player indeed.

Now go after Jordan, Mamba!


----------

